# All Kinds of Luck - Part 2 - Inshore 12-18-08



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

...continued from here.

Not surprisingly, I was feeling pretty pleased with myself and decided to give the fly rod another go. It didn’t take more than ten minutes before I made a cast into a deep spot with moving water, and felt the fly get whacked!







I strip set about three times, just to make certain that the tiny hook was buried deep, before starting to retrieve line. When the fish surfaced and I saw a spotted, blue-lined tail, my heart skipped a beat.







I’m sure I begged the word “please” out loud, probably a dozen times, before that little sixteen inch red made it into the net.







 Finally I’d done it, my first red on fly and I was feeling damn lucky!







 









Determined not to end the day on a high note however







, I chose to move one more time and try one last area. Starting out with the fly rod, I got frustrated at the lack of action pretty quickly







. I let my attention lapse for a moment and started to say, “This is bull….!”, when THUMP, a trout nailed the fly in an impressive aerial assault.







Because I wasn’t paying attention, I didn’t get a good hookset and the battle was short-lived.







Bad luck won that coin toss.

Shortly thereafter, I was again using the spinning rod when I spotted a boil arise near a grassy bank. Making a cast just past the spot resulted in a solid hookup with a middle slot red.







The fight was a quick one and the red came along side while still very strong and green. As I lifted him, bare handed, from the water he thrashed out of my grasp, spit the hook and vanished.







No chance for redemption and no hero shot that time.







Bad luck prevailed.

Tired, annoyed, but overall satisfied with the day, I started the motor and headed for home







. Along the way, I lucked upon a loggerhead sea turtle lingering near the edge of a flat. It seemed unconcerned with my presence, as long as I didn’t get too close. After snapping a couple of pictures, I continued on my way.

















The last little bit of luck happened back at the dock, when I ran out of gas while flushing the motor







. I knew I was close, but didn’t realize I was that close! I’d been trying to run the tank down anyway so I could start over with fresh fuel, but running out when I did was just plain lucky.









Tally for the day;
3 Redfish – 16” to 25”
2 Snook – 14” to 16”
Bad Luck – 9
Good Luck – 9

As you can see, things balanced out quite nicely, luck-wise.







However, if you consider that I’m fortunate enough to have my health, and my family, and a decent job, and some good friends, all of which enable me to get out on the water and share some of the best and worst moments of my life, you’ll have to admit that I’m one of the luckiest men alive.









PS - This may well be my last report of 2008…unless I’m lucky!







Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Finished the year right HaMm3r,
always fun to read a post by someone
who uses a well placed emoticon...
;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

A finely worded literary masterpiece, and a good day's fishing. Way to go with the fly rod. 
I'll be waving it tomorrow morning.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job. I think you got another 1st by doing a two part post ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats on the fly-cuaght-red! Too much excitement for just one post! lol

Great report, as usual!

[smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Super report. Did you stop and buy a lotto ticket too?


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

HaMm3r,

Nice read!!
Wait until you sight cast one tailing.
It can be like buck fever. When it happens, I look forward to reading your emoticon loaded version of the story.

Best to you,

Kevin


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Finished the year right HaMm3r,
> always fun to read a post by someone
> who uses a well placed emoticon...
> ;D


Thanks Brett! Fishing has been a bit of a struggle lately, but that day worked out alright.  



> A finely worded literary masterpiece, and a good day's fishing. Way to go with the fly rod.
> I'll be waving it tomorrow morning.


Well, that's very kind of you to say. [smiley=dankk2.gif] It's funny that when I began fishing with a fly rod, I figured one of the first fish I'd catch would be a red. I mean, that's sort of my staple catch, ya know? Instead, I got a flounder first, and then just could never connect with that redfish, no matter how many times I tried and how many other species I caught.  :



> Nice job. I think you got another 1st by doing a two part post  ;D


Hey, I hadn't thought of that, thanks!  ;D Gotta talk to the management around this place. How the heck am I supposed to tell a decent story with only a 10,000 character per post limit?  



> Congrats on the fly-cuaght-red!  Too much excitement for just one post!  lol


Well, maybe that's why it took two to include it all.  [smiley=1-lmao.gif] Thanks!



> Super report. Did you stop and buy a lotto ticket too?


 ;D I sure did, but as usual, I'll be lucky to break even.  



> Nice read!!
> Wait until you sight cast one tailing.
> It can be like buck fever.  When it happens, I look forward to reading your emoticon loaded version of the story.


Oh I can imagine...I've sight fished and caught a few other species on fly, and it is...addictive.


----------

